# Guys opinions (Girls welcome too): Favorite thing on a girl....



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Name your favorite thing on a girl that you like the most. Just for fun. Have fun with it (really). I really would like to hear you all's opinions, guys and girls, give it to me!

For me it's:

Hair.
Eyes.
Boobs.
Hands.
Butt.


----------



## ControlledByFears (Jun 10, 2012)

***
Eyes
Boobs
Legs
Hands


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm fairly certian we ALL love the above about a woman. 

Also for me:
Scent
Feminity
Soft voices


----------



## ShoelessJoe (Jun 10, 2012)

Is "everything" an answer? If not, I guess I like curvyness, femininity and a pretty face.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, it's a tie between toenails and the spleen.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

eyes
smile
the rest


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

How has no one said it yet?

DAT
***


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hair
Eyes
Legs
Butt


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I like the mittens they wear and the way they comb their hair. Socks are also hot, but not as much.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

earrings big earrings

like hoops or shapes


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Hips, ***, boobs, smell
/pervout


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

a small waist, curvy hips, and shapely legs in a mini skirt. ****in' YUM!

i love getting my hands around a girl's curvy hips, sexist thing i can think of


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

From best to worst:

Eyes
Butt
Boobs
Hair
Hands


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

BeaT said:


> How has no one said it yet?
> 
> DAT
> ***


Umm...



ControlledByFears said:


> ***


At any rate, ***. Legs come in second.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Face

Dat ***


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Uterus


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

all of the above please.

and I like women who wear feminine clothes...but I guess that could be considered femninity...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hair
Eyes
Butt
Legs
Belly
Boobs
I also love it when girls have a lip or a nose piercing.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Curves
Eyes
Boobs,Butt,Legs (Those are equal)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

everything...


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

brain and heart


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Breasts all day.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

*Just as a disclaimer, every time we have these questions, I assume we're explicitly talking about physical features. Just because I HAVE a preference and/or love for the female body, does not mean that it is the only thing I care about.*
--
Legs
Thighs
Calves
Shins
Ankles

....I love legs...


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Curiosity about the origins of life on earth. If she is curious about that and we can have discussions about various topics related to that then I'd very much like to date her. General curiosity about things is a turn on. And paired with warmth, I would not like someone who is cold.
And about eyes, I used to be attracted to eyes, but now they scare me; they are a window into the soul and there's a depth to them I don't quite find comforting. 
I guess my favorite parts of a girl are mouth, facial structure, and legs. 
Sorry for the long winded post I have a lot on my mind.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I think body shape and how it's so vastly different from men's.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

Eyes
Hair
Full lips
Butt


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Hair(love long, scented, hair to lose myself in)
- Eyes/Smile
- Belly(doesn't have to be flat or anything, I just love how that area around the belly button leads to treasures above & below)
- Booty/Legs
- I really like it when a gal knows how to wrap her hair, in bandanas, head scarves of various types, etc


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Curves.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

ShoelessJoe said:


> Is "everything" an answer? If not, I guess I like curvyness, femininity and a pretty face.


 ^^^^^ 
What he said.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Knuckle scars.

Vestigial tail.

Boneitis.

...eyes.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> brain and heart


Oh yes. :yes

Eyes/hips.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> brain and heart


This.

But when it comes to physical features:

Eyes
Voice
Hair
Face
....and then everything else. If their body's smoking, then it's a nice bonus for me.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

MM Gloria said:


> Name your favorite thing on a girl that you like the most. Just for fun. Have fun with it (really). I really would like to hear you all's opinions, guys and girls, give it to me!
> 
> For me it's:
> 
> ...


I'm gonna give you my minds eye on this and an honest opinion. First thing (sorry ladies) boobs, usually because I'm looking at her top / other clothes psycho analysing her. Second if face, then eyes. Hair changes the order depending on colour and style.

HOWEVER, if said good looking girl is as intellectually intelligent as a spoon, move on.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Physically, I would say Face, Hair and Voice/Accent. A nice body is a bonus.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> everything...


I'm surprised you didn't use this smilie in your post: :duck



northstar1991 said:


> brain and heart


:squeeze
I think you'd be the most adorable person I'd ever meet.



falling down said:


> I think body shape and *how it's so vastly different from men's*.


I can relate to this when it comes to men.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

In order:

- Smile beats everything. Maybe I'm weird, but I think overbites are cute too.

- Eyes. I always find girls with melancholy eyes to be really cute.

- Face.

- Everything else.

Tbh, I like cute girls. Not "hot" girls with fake tans, blonde hair, etc. Blah


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Valentine said:


> Tbh, I like cute girls. Not "hot" girls with fake tans, blonde hair, etc. Blah


Yeah, that's a good thing to point out (and to like). I'm in that same boat; I like that too, cute girls that look nice and natural. Yup.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Haha silly boys


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

If I see a girl who has jet black hair, that really catches my eye. Obviously that's not the only thing I find attractive, but if I had to describe the perfect girl for me physically, jet black hair is the only thing that I would definitely want.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

For me, definitely eyes, smile, personality, then the rest of the body.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

RUFB2327 said:


> If I see a girl who has jet black hair, that really catches my eye. Obviously that's not the only thing I find attractive, but if I had to describe the perfect girl for me physically, jet black hair is the only thing that I would definitely want.


I love jet black hair, especially with pale-ish skin, which complements the hair :yes Something like this:










I'm not sure if it's completely jet black, but something along those lines


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Boobs, ***...curves in general.
Girls are so beautiful and feminine. :heart


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Face (nothing beats a pretty face!)

Also agree on the cute thing, "Hot" bimbo types really don't get my attention, just don't find myself attracted. A cute/pretty girl who doesn't think she is gods gift to men, they are my weakness!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Legs

And to a lesser degree....feet


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

AfarOff said:


> *Just as a disclaimer, every time we have these questions, I assume we're explicitly talking about physical features. Just because I HAVE a preference and/or love for the female body, does not mean that it is the only thing I care about.*
> --
> Legs
> Thighs
> ...


 Nice to make your acquaintance. 

A fellow total and complete leg man is so rare I have to acknowledge them when I see them.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Her smile.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Me.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Her face, I like boho or slightly alt girls as others have said, rather than mainstream girls.

How she dresses

Her bottom


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Unvoiced said:


> I love jet black hair, especially with pale-ish skin, which complements the hair :yes Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I love girls with pale skin and black hair too


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Her vagina, obviously.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Her vagina, obviously.


lolled


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Face comes first, but has to be complimented by a lithe shape. That can come from any number of body features. 

That said, I like a nice posterior and those little dimples in the lower back


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Hair
Body size/type
Eyes
Legs


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AmericanZero said:


> Me.


LOL


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

AmericanZero said:


> Me.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

sharp tongue
contemptuous expression


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the the wings the best.

Wait, what?


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> Nice to make your acquaintance.
> 
> A fellow total and complete leg man is so rare I have to acknowledge them when I see them.


Haha, you too!  I know what you mean. I swear the greatness of legs is far too ignored in this generation.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

> northstar1991 said:
> 
> 
> > brain and heart
> ...


All of the above. Especially voice I cant stand annoying voices on anyone. It's like having your ears rapped by a power drill. It doesn't help that the ones with annoying voices almost always seem to be the ones constantly talking.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

eyes
legs 
hair
boobs


----------



## Celliott (Aug 27, 2012)

Smile
Personality and the way she carries herself (Timid/shy but has confidence is sexy)
Hair (I love dark brown or black hair)
Figure 
Eyes


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

hands
figure
eyes


----------



## Backwards (Nov 16, 2012)

Big eyes are really attractive to me. I'm beginning to think I'm asexual do to my apparent lack of interest in tits and ***.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Boobs
Legs 
Smile 
Hair


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

+ Eyes
+ Hair, especially big wavy/curly hair. Oh, so seductive when she flips one side over
+ Legs
+ Smile
+ Tenderness


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Boobs, hair.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hair, boobs, & overall body shape


----------



## AJ54432 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hair, eyes.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Face
Hair
Eyes
Dat fkin ***
Personality


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Eyes and hair.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

tits


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

kidneys. it's hot if she has both, but so ****ing hot to have lost one in donation or theft.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Uterus


I think I'm going to die.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I like hair, posture, stance/walk, style, skin
When I'm on the streets, I like to look at what other girls wear ..usually the sweet/classic or edgy styles
-oh and office-wear


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I find this thread to be highly disturbing :/


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

You mean superficially? In that case face and body shape that's about it. Non superficially probably personality.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

noses. i find noses interesting.
freckles
i like girls who wear red lipsticks. 
eyebrows. oh, i'll always check if she has good eyebrows. 
collarbones. 
and of course i like boobs.


----------



## AlanMurphy (Oct 8, 2012)

The curve of her hips and *** and shape of her tights and the little gap in between the legs when she stands up straight with her legs closed


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Collar bones, collar bones and collar bones. I always get heat for this, but I don't care


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd like to propose there be a "Favorite Thing On A Guy" thread...so I can note my favorite...thing on a guy.

:um what?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Tits. If I was a gay woman or a straight man I'd be totally into tits. I'm a straight girl and I'm already into tits.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

I love curly hair on a woman or a banging smile.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I love it when they have a pancake on their head.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

A tumour.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I find this to be rather dehumanizing. I don't understand why people don't view women as a whole, and instead section us into parts to be individually examined. This has been going on for so long now, especially in the advertising agency. It reduces us to objects, or to potions of one, to sell product. I understand that this isn't the intention of this thread, but even still, it encourages it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

another girl


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

♪♫ Head, shoulders, knees and toes, KNEES AND TOES! ♫♪


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

RiversEdge said:


> I'd like to propose there be a "Favorite Thing On A Guy" thread...so I can note my favorite...thing on a guy.
> 
> :um what?


If you build it, they will come.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Intelligence, good taste, decent looks


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Eyes and lips. Definitely eyes and lips. Everything about the face really.


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Hair
Legs
Eyes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hair
Eyes
Lips
Smile
Chest
Butt
Legs
Feet


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Brain, feet, legs, hands, eyes, lips, recently discovered a nose attraction too.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Physically: hands, hips, collarbone, her posture, and just about everything in the general head area lol (especially hair, eyes, and neck).


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

butt
legs
boobs
makeups


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Barette said:


> Tits. If I was a gay woman or a straight man I'd be totally into tits. I'm a straight girl and I'm already into tits.


Came in here to say "tits". Glad to see I've already beaten myself to the punch.

Seriously though, tits. God, they're great.


----------



## lazemaze (Feb 18, 2013)

pita said:


> Oh, it's a tie between toenails and the spleen.


I'm not sure if you're serious but I find your response amusing.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Face and body..preferably brunette.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

poise. I should totally get a girl crush if she has poise. But seldom do girls aim to be a woman these days.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Take it from Carl Sagan


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Thighs


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Barette said:


> Tits. If I was a gay woman or a straight man I'd be totally into tits. I'm a straight girl and I'm already into tits.


For the straight girl who loves tits.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

It all tastes the same in a curry. :roll


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Eyes, lips, hands, legs. Depends on the girl.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

in order of importance:

-face 
-hair
-boobs
-legs
-butt

but really if the girl was pretty the others are icing on the cake lol


----------



## imgonnadiealone (Feb 24, 2013)

Face, hair, naturality.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

personality.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> personality.


lol


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

Intelligence.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Dark eyes
A cute smile
Necks
Collarbones
Voice (can vary)
Style
Bewbs
Hips
Legs
Hands and feet


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A nice full bush so that when my Vietnam vet Co worker says he survived going into the bush, I can say the same.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Face.
Boobs, not too big, large B or just right C is perfecto. I have a hankerin' for smaller boobs, perky perky and bouncy bouncy~
Proportionate hips, butt, waist, and boobies is good.
Legs :] tallish women, 5'7" is nice.
Scarlett Johansson is nice.. please ;_; if I was ***** I would go for her
Unnatural red heads or brunettes look prettier to me.
Brains/personality. Even if my future ***** wife looked like Scarlett but had the brain of a slug I would have to move on ;_;


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

- A full set of teeth.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

boobies


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Long, brunette/black hair
Decent sized butt
Easygoing lifestyle & calm personality
Height doesn't really matter as long as she isn't like 6'5"


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

First thing i notice about another female is her butt and hips haha 
then her hair


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

The boobies of course.


----------



## Adwian (Feb 25, 2013)

Dat smile


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

hair
boobs
@$$
legs
it really just depends on the girl and her personality though


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I find the most erotic part of the woman is the boobies


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Face and legs.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Personality is first, and foremost the most appealing factor I have ever seen in a woman. I'm not just saying that to earn brownie points, I'm happily married. 

I've seen horrible people that others consider to be extremely attractive, but that personality is more likely to draw upon all of their negative features, at least that is how it works for me. I am thankful for that, because I always had looked for a best friend to be in a relationship with. When I was single, what I wanted was someone to be with for the long haul.

If I had to pick one physical feature, it would have to be the eyes. Not a particular color, but the life in them. I'm really good at reading a person just by looking at their eyes.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Face,curves.

Hair
eyes
lips
nose
curves
curves
curves


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

eyes 
cheeks (pinchable)
neck
va jay jay


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Eyes, Hair and Smile. Cute Facial Expressions. Boobs. I honestly just think some girls are adorable.  

Nothing beats a cute personality though!


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Eyes
Smile
Fit
Butt
Chest 
Legs

Any body who's fit with 2 other one of these is probably my type


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

You know what really makes a girl sexy? Her attitude and how she carries herself. All the boobs and butts in the world aren't going to look like anything special if the girl doesn't have beautiful lips, engaging eyes and a nice smile to go along with it. 

A girl can have a nice body, but a nice face is just going to make it so much better. As you can tell, I'd rather start from the top-down than the bottom-up :yes


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

Allow me to be shallow for a moment.
In order of favorite thing
Dark skinned. None of that fake tan stuff
Smile
Eyes
Hair
Hands
Feet
Legs
***
Boobs

And yes personality overrides every single thing up there when i meet those kind of girls with wonderful selves, but this was supposed to be a shallow thread? P:


----------

